# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  البحب لابد يصل

## البركان الهادئ

*صبرتا ياما على العذاب وعوضتا صبرك بالحنين ،،، 
وغصتا فى بحر الغرام ونسيتا أيام الأنين ،،،
غرامى أصبح زى كتاب مفتوح لكل العاجزين ،،،
أنو البحب لابد يصل وفى لحظة ينسى شقى السنين ،،،
أنا بحبك ومابحب غيرك وما بتبعدنا دنيا الناس ،،،
وأجمع ريدى لى ريدك ويبقى شعارنا هو الإخلاص ،،،
وحاتك ماأغيب عنك ولا ريدتنا يوم تنداس ،،،
ويوم عن يوم يزيد الريد ونبنى حياتنا بالإحساس ،،،
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

صبرتا ياما على العذاب وعوضتا صبرك بالحنين ،،، 
وغصتا فى بحر الغرام ونسيتا أيام الأنين ،،،
غرامى أصبح زى كتاب مفتوح لكل العاجزين ،،،
أنو البحب لابد يصل وفى لحظة ينسى شقى السنين ،،،
أنا بحبك ومابحب غيرك وما بتبعدنا دنيا الناس ،،،
وأجمع ريدى لى ريدك ويبقى شعارنا هو الإخلاص ،،،
وحاتك ماأغيب عنك ولا ريدتنا يوم تنداس ،،،
ويوم عن يوم يزيد الريد ونبنى حياتنا بالإحساس ،،،






الله يكون في عونك .... كمان بكل قوة عين تقول انا بحبك ؟؟؟
*

----------

